# Anyone using Steri-Strips out of hospital?



## adamjh3 (Feb 11, 2012)

Just like the title says. I'm gearing this question more towards those of you who work in systems with more emphasis on treat and release. 

What are some advantages? Disadvantages?


----------



## Desette (Feb 12, 2012)

I use them all the time and love them.

Though I think they are some of my favorite peices of kit and I like them enough to carry them with me when I'm not working in my wallet. 

I find the advantages are that you can deal with a larger cut that may not need stitches but is in the border zone of almost needing them. I also like them for smaller cuts too as anyone can use a band-aid but most people find it more professional looking (I guess :wacko but I feel when I use them on myself at least it heals a lot quicker as well.

Disadvantages could be that they shouldnt replaces stitches or higher medical care when people feel like they can and get the same result. I dont think you would get the same result if it was a large cut and need stitches but you only used Steristrips. Another disadvantge is that if you use them on fingers and put them on too tight and around the circumference of the finger it may pose a cut off of some circulation.

And some just dont stick for long enough to finish their job and their expensive.

Thats just my thoughts.


----------



## frdude1000 (Feb 13, 2012)

I use steri-strips with my EMS standby group.  I have used them numerous times and they work great.  We do not carry them on the ambulance though at my VFD.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 15, 2012)

*Possible issues*

Doc's don't  close wounds before debridement and neither should we. Good way to trap anaerobes in wounds.
Bleeding control: pressure and bandage.


----------



## adamjh3 (Feb 15, 2012)

The reason I ask is I've recently been stuck on a couple of adult rugby games, and had patients ask for them. 

From what I've read, there doesn't seem to be any real advantage of using them in my situation. Oft times it's at adult recreational sports when patients ask for them. These guys usually just want to get bleeding controlled, get bandaged up and get back on the field quickly.


----------



## systemet (Feb 15, 2012)

They won't do much for hemorrhage control, e.g. a briskly bleeding scalp lac'.  This would be where sutures or staples would be useful.  Unfortunately most of us don't have that option.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 15, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> The reason I ask is I've recently been stuck on a couple of adult rugby games, and had patients ask for them.
> 
> From what I've read, there doesn't seem to be any real advantage of using them in my situation. Oft times it's at adult recreational sports when patients ask for them. These guys usually just want to get bleeding controlled, get bandaged up and get back on the field quickly.



They're huge in sports medicine. They're great for closing up the "oozers" since most leagues do not allow a player to continue play with an active bleed. Obviously if they're really bleeding they don't a thing, but for a smaller laceration (common in contact sports) they are my go to treatment choice.

We also frequently steri strip players on the bench and then have the doc come down at the end of the game and put in some sutures. Sutures take a little while and most of the guys don't want to miss any of their minutes.

I have a funny looking shoulder bag for when I stand on the bench at hockey games. It's full of all sorts of stuff but all I ever use is gauze, steri-strips, and gloves. Any worse and they need to be evaluated in the training room. 

Also of note: get some benzoid tinctures to make the skin more tacky so they stick to sweaty people better.


----------



## rndtuet (Feb 21, 2012)

I use steri strips all the time, can buy them at my local drug store.


----------



## DPM (Feb 21, 2012)

adamjh3 said:


> The reason I ask is I've recently been stuck on a couple of adult rugby games, and had patients ask for them.



The advantage in rugby is that it will close a wound for ~45mins. A few steri-strips and a rolled bandage and you're good to go. I've had that treatment twice and seen it countless more times. It is by no mean definitive care, but it gets the job done well enough in the short term. After the game, bandage off, strips off and you get it looked at properly. Neatness and cleanness aren't really an issue, most of the time it's eyebrows / heads and you can guarantee that you'll take a few more knock to exactly the same place before the final whistle.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 21, 2012)

*But what about infection and foreign body issues?*

Jockeys ask for cobalimine shots before every race but do they get them? No.Not medically indicated.
Bring them Bugs Bunny bandaids instead.


----------



## Tigger (Feb 21, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Jockeys ask for cobalimine shots before every race but do they get them? No.Not medically indicated.
> Bring them Bugs Bunny bandaids instead.



The athlete is going to get reexamined following the game and a proper wound cleaning and closing will take place. Steri-strips are really only used during play or to get the player to the doctor/ER via POV without making a mess.


----------



## mycrofft (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh, it's a sports medicine thing, gotcha.


----------

